# new with question



## grouser (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm new here with a question. Can anyone tell me the name of the piece of background music in the Bayer aspirin TV ad featuring a woman playing a cello?


----------



## AMINOR (Oct 21, 2005)

I believe it was SLAYER, wasnt it.


----------

